# Merc 5hp 2S Idle screw setting



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Most of my old carbs, where the low speed was controlled by a needle, and not a fixed jet,
always started by turnig the screw in until just closed, then open back up 1-1/2 turns.


----------

